# Severe muscle cramps during labor - help!



## Mere (Oct 1, 2002)

I have gotten severe muscle cramps in my right leg during pushing during BOTH of my previous deliveries, so I'm sure it will happen again. Aside from being quite uncomfortable, it really hampered my effectiveness at pushing because I'd have to straighten my leg out in the middle of a contraction to relieve the pain. This means I couldn't squat to push - a real bummer because both times I'd been practicing my squats and was in good shape!

Any ideas as to things I could do (before and/or during labor) to prevent or lessen the cramping?


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

It might be happening as the baby desends and hits a nerve which results in a cramp. There is really nothing to do about it except push through. Other reasons for cramping are needing calcium, vit e or potasium. But seeing as how it happened both times while pushing I'm betting its a nerve. Switching positions might be helpful. Instead of squating try hands and knees or side lying. I have gotten that in several of my births and my mws always rub my legs for me and that helps alot.


----------



## jengacnm (Oct 26, 2006)

Muscle cramps can happen from electrolyte imbalance. Alternating water with Emergen-C during labor can help.

Jennifer


----------



## zek_grrl (Jan 9, 2007)

I got a muscle cramp giving birth to my dd - fortunately I was right at the second last contraction however it wasn't comfortable and I feel for you and can understand why you want to try and avoid it.

On reflection my cramp was related to my overall tension - I changed position and that helped but it was definately related to me tensing up. focusing on my breathing helped me- when we hold our breath muscle tension is higher. I was in water also so I think this also helped.


----------

